# unfinished/finished basement / tips please/ decorating



## ajaye (May 19, 2019)

.................


----------



## ajaye (May 19, 2019)

no-one ?
BTTT


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

I just used a quality water based paint for the bathroom 

There are white plastic and metal registers for the ceiling. 

https://www.homedepot.com/p/SPEEDI-...te-with-3-Way-Deflection-SG-414-CW3/202542206


----------



## ajaye (May 19, 2019)

txs man, appreciate the quick response,
I was kinda wondering also, is there any regs on ceiling vents in basements, needing to be permantly open ? you know for condensation, wondering why they are in the ceiling and not at floor or wall level,

but txs ! also on the pain advice


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

ajaye said:


> txs man, appreciate the quick response,
> I was kinda wondering also, is there any regs on ceiling vents in basements, needing to be permantly open ? you know for condensation, wondering why they are in the ceiling and not at floor or wall level,
> 
> but txs ! also on the pain advice


 Usually there are over the windows and getting them to the floor would add a lot of work to the framing of the walls. 

I don't think there are any rules about them being open. But house air is moist with water in it if you allow the basement to be colder with out circulation you are taking chances with condensation and then the mold that follows that.


----------



## ajaye (May 19, 2019)

ahh ok, that makes sense !
txs again much appreciated dude !


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi aj, sorry for not replying. to be honest, trying to help a half finished basement means not being able to correct steps that were done at the start. No one is going to tear out everything and start over so it just become cross your fingers and hope. Many threads here anout this living space built in a hole in the ground and the resulting problems.

Neal is good so I'll let him help you plus he is from Canada if codes are in question.

Wish you the best.

Bud


----------



## ajaye (May 19, 2019)

no txs, Bud, I totally understand, but appreciate the feedback and the pointers, def helped

cheers again !


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Do you know what is under that drywall? Canada often requites a vapor barrier plus some minimum amount of insulation. as you finish it off air sealing to prevent basement air from reaching a cold foundation is important.

Bud


----------



## ajaye (May 19, 2019)

oh yes, I have full photo's at all different stages,
vapor (like a PVC) barrier and a pink foam like thing in between the framing/studs

they left massive gaps between the wall and the framing, some where at least 6" from the wall, gave some excuse about walls not being true, cut down what should have been a bigger living space, I was really pissed,

mainly wife's fault, she didn't do her "due-dil" and I couldn't get a word in edgeways when I raised concerns, also for a lot of plumbing and electrics, he didn't pull any permits, managed to get the permits sorted out.

Had another guy come in to finish off the plumbing and another to fix the electrics, what should have been a great investment and living space, really has been marred, the dj dance area, is horrendous waste of space, only solution is a strip down, but, that's not gonna be worth it.

well, what can you do, if people don't listen, just living with the "damage" and making the best of it

but txs ! 






Bud9051 said:


> Do you know what is under that drywall? Canada often requites a vapor barrier plus some minimum amount of insulation. as you finish it off air sealing to prevent basement air from reaching a cold foundation is important.
> 
> Bud


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

Up north they put in insulation to protect the permafrost from melting - that'll mess up your house foundation pretty bad. It's not really code where I am in Alaska, but most folks here insulate basement walls regardless of if they're finished or not.


As to the OT, and the DJ area, you should get the space buttoned up THEN check your acoustics. Like for example if you've got echo issues then you need to increase the "soft surfaces" like carpet or foam boards on the ceiling and walls. If you've got bad acoustics in general then you'll want to put baffles (basically hollow columns sheathed with foam) in places to improve that. If you want more bass boom (vibration in the floor) then do a raised floor and put your subs directly on it - etc. etc. There's a lot of little tweaks to do - unfortunately I'm into classical, jazz, and vocal so the stuff I do for acoustics (basically dead soft pure sound quality) isn't really "club style" which is more ... idk pounding I suppose.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

ajaye said:


> oh yes, I have full photo's at all different stages,
> vapor (like a PVC) barrier and a pink foam like thing in between the framing/studs
> 
> they left massive gaps between the wall and the framing, some where at least 6" from the wall, gave some excuse about walls not being true, cut down what should have been a bigger living space, I was really pissed,
> ...


Have you pictures of the framing where they left 6" behind the wall. 

Did they leave hot and cold water lines behind that wall?


----------



## ajaye (May 19, 2019)

txs for that man, thinking about it, the framing in the DJ area in some places is like 6" from the actual wall, so thoes are gonna vibrate I think, but yeah carpet on some of the ceiling places would help, actually I know exactle the place, I'll try and get some pics and post of some of the various stages and especially the DJ area



Mystriss said:


> As to the OT, and the DJ area, you should get the space buttoned up THEN check your acoustics. Like for example if you've got echo issues then you need to increase the "soft surfaces" like carpet or foam boards on the ceiling and walls. If you've got bad acoustics in general then you'll want to put baffles (basically hollow columns sheathed with foam) in places to improve that. If you want more bass boom (vibration in the floor) then do a raised floor and put your subs directly on it - etc. etc. There's a lot of little tweaks to do - unfortunately I'm into classical, jazz, and vocal so the stuff I do for acoustics (basically dead soft pure sound quality) isn't really "club style" which is more ... idk pounding I suppose.


----------



## ajaye (May 19, 2019)

yes I should have, if I remember right, the lines are pex and run over the ceiling voids, there would be of course a couple of runs going into the laudry room and separate washroom/shower and hence behind the walls

not sure if thoes walls had a lot of space I would probably the worst space was 6" going down to 2" or 3 "

the worst offender was DJ area, but no pipes being the walls, 




Nealtw said:


> Have you pictures of the framing where they left 6" behind the wall.
> 
> Did they leave hot and cold water lines behind that wall?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

ajaye said:


> yes I should have, if I remember right, the lines are pex and run over the ceiling voids, there would be of course a couple of runs going into the laudry room and separate washroom/shower and hence behind the walls
> 
> not sure if thoes walls had a lot of space I would probably the worst space was 6" going down to 2" or 3 "
> 
> the worst offender was DJ area, but no pipes being the walls,


I can't imagine a wall being out 6" but you never know. Some guys will do that for drain pipes instead of just moving the pipes into the room and doing a small drop to hide it. .


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

I would install register dampers, not open grilles, so you can close off the vent when you are using your fog machine.

The extra expense of acoustical paint or added texture would be worthless. It doesn't sound like you've done any acoustic prep to the walls, the HVAC, or the doors so they wouldn't be adding any value except for light voices within the room.

I've never used expensive made-for-damp-areas paint in the bathroom or laundry, I just use satin or semi-gloss. If your air movement is designed adequately, you shouldn't have problems. If not, you've got bigger problems paint won't prevent.


----------



## ajaye (May 19, 2019)

yes and I think that is what has happened, 



Nealtw said:


> I can't imagine a wall being out 6" but you never know. Some guys will do that for drain pipes instead of just moving the pipes into the room and doing a small drop to hide it. .


----------



## ajaye (May 19, 2019)

good call !



3onthetree said:


> I would install register dampers, not open grilles, so you can close off the vent when you are using your fog machine.
> 
> The extra expense of acoustical paint or added texture would be worthless. It doesn't sound like you've done any acoustic prep to the walls, the HVAC, or the doors so they wouldn't be adding any value except for light voices within the room.
> 
> I've never used expensive made-for-damp-areas paint in the bathroom or laundry, I just use satin or semi-gloss. If your air movement is designed adequately, you shouldn't have problems. If not, you've got bigger problems paint won't prevent.


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

If yer looking for cool looking panels check out the Amazon there's some great stuff out there these days.

They make the standard v panels in colors now so you can get super creative (especially if you're into ASCII art like I was as a kid) - https://www.amazon.com/Acoustic-Sou...ds=sound+baffle+panels&qid=1581722945&sr=8-61

Also the smooth/flat covered panels - https://www.amazon.com/Acoustimac-S...ds=sound+baffle+panels&qid=1581722903&sr=8-16

Or if you want something more upscale [got some dough] check out UA-Accoustics - https://www.amazon.com/s?k=UA-acoustics&ref=bl_dp_s_web_0


----------



## ajaye (May 19, 2019)

thoes look rather cool, I'm liking the idea of carpet on the ceiling were the boxed in sections of the HVAC goes, (you'll see when I put up the pictures


----------



## ajaye (May 19, 2019)

Hi,
So please see the pics, the DJ/dance area is the part where the big HVAC pipes are some points you can see

1> how far that framing wall comes out (see the window) on that wall there was "NOTHING" except that down drainpipe, (one on each side I think)

2> you can see he's boxed in things for no reason, taking up space

you can see the type of VB he is using as well, ask away !
we did tell him like 100 times, in the DJ area we are TIGHT for space, and before doing anything he is not sure of confirm with us, we both were working from home over 3 weeks

we made him re-do things , the hvac overhangs I even had to research the bits for him to put a rounded edge on, after he said it wasn't possible

LOL


----------

